# I would have liked to go there



## Ratters26

i would have liked to go there

(me) habría gustado ir allí

correct?

saludos


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Normalmente decimos: me hubiera gustado ir allí.


----------



## aztlaniano

It's correct. It could also be "me hubiera". What's the rest of it?


----------



## fenixpollo

Some corrections, Ratters: 





Ratters26 said:


> I would have liked to go there.
> 
> Me habría gustado ir allí.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> Saludos.


 The "me" is not optional with "gustar". I think you've got the right tense there.

Also, please keep in mind that in this dictionary forum, correct punctuation and capitalization are mandatory. Thanks.


----------



## pablomad

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Normalmente decimos: me hubiera habría gustado ir allí.



Siento corregirte, pero no es hubiera, es habría.
"(si hubiera tenido tiempo) me habría gustado ir"
El subjuntivo, siempre despues del "si"


----------



## emmanuelmaggiori

"Me habría gustado ir". Whenever you use would in English, try using the -ía ending in Spanish.


----------



## Ratters26

Sorry fenixpollo, I wasn't aware of that rule.

Aztlaniano, that is all. I am doing a grammar exercise with short phrases to translate.

Thanks for that pablomad.


----------



## pablomad

Ratters26 said:


> Sorry fenixpollo, I wasn't aware of that rule.
> 
> Aztlaniano, that is all. I am doing a grammar exercise with short phrases to translate.
> 
> Thanks for that pablomad.



The temp "condicional" means there's a previous condition. The condition is after "si" and use "subjuntivo". Sometimes parts of the sentence are not said, but reconstruct all, and you'll find it.

*si me quisieras, me besarías*

so:

*¿me besarías?*


----------



## aztlaniano

pablomad said:


> Siento corregirte, pero no es hubiera, es habría.
> "(*si hubiera tenido tiempo) me habría gustado ir*"
> El subjuntivo, siempre despues del "si"


(Edit - After the "si" in a sentence which also uses a conditional.)

This is true, but it is very common to hear, eg., "Si hubiera tenido tiempo, me hubiera gustado ir".
In fact, it is even allowed by the Real Academia Española (the supreme Spanish language authority) - which is evidence of the RAE's rot and decay.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

pablomad said:


> Siento corregirte, pero no es hubiera, es habría.
> "(si hubiera tenido tiempo) me habría gustado ir"



Está admitido, y es una construcción muy común.



> El subjuntivo, siempre despues del "si"



Y yo siento corregirte a tí, pero esa regla no es correcta. El subjuntivo no va _siempre_ despues del "si".

Ej: Si tengo tiempo, iré al teatro.


----------



## gengo

Valeria Mesalina said:


> El subjuntivo no va _siempre_ despues del "si".
> 
> Ej: Si tengo tiempo, iré al teatro.




That's right.  It depends on whether or not the speaker is stating something that could be true.

Si tengo tiempo, iré al teatro.  Si tuviera tiempo, iría a menudo.

The second sentence above is stating something contrary to fact, which is why the subjunctive is used.  In the first, it is possible that the speaker may have time, so it is in the realm of possibility.


----------



## pablomad

Y yo siento corregirte a tí, pero esa regla no es correcta. El subjuntivo no va _siempre_ despues del "si".

Ej: Si tengo tiempo, iré al teatro.

Perdona:
Eso no quiere decir nada. Me estas mostrando una frase donde hay despues de un "si" un indicativo (presente).
Enseñame una donde el subjuntivo no vaya despues de un "si".

Estás expresando una condición muy probable.
Otra cosa sería:
"Si tuviera tiempo, iría al teatro"
Nunca:
"Si tendría tiempo iría al teatro"
Desde luego, nunca en el caso que nos plantea nuestro amigo común.


----------



## aztlaniano

fenixpollo said:


> The "me" is not optional with "gustar".


That's a good point. You had the "me" in parenthesis, Ratters, but it should be included. The subject, an implicit "it", is not named but the object should be.


----------



## Ynez

> b) Si la condición se refiere al pasado, la prótasis va en pretérito pluscuamperfecto o antepretérito de subjuntivo *y en la apódosis se emplea este mismo tiempo*, preferentemente la forma en -ra, aunque también se admite la forma en -se: *Si hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero, me hubiera/hubiese comprado un coche;* el condicional compuesto o antepospretérito: Si hubieras/hubieses estudiado, habrías aprobado; o el condicional simple o pospretérito: Si hubiera/hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy tendría un trabajo mejor. ...




www.rae.es --> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas --> si 1.1.2 b


Sobre todo es mucho más normal decirlo con "hubiera" en un ejemplo de este tipo, en el que solo se dice la segunda parte.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

pablomad said:


> Y yo siento corregirte a tí, pero esa regla no es correcta. El subjuntivo no va _siempre_ despues del "si".
> 
> Ej: Si tengo tiempo, iré al teatro.
> 
> 
> 
> Perdona:
> Eso no quiere decir nada. Me estas mostrando una frase donde hay despues de un "si" un indicativo (presente).
> Enseñame una donde el subjuntivo no vaya despues de un "si".
Click to expand...


Creo que ya he escrito una, en donde después de un "si" va el indicativo.



> Estás expresando una condición muy probable.
> Otra cosa sería:
> "Si tuviera tiempo, iría al teatro"
> Nunca:
> "Si tendría tiempo iría al teatro"


Claro que no; 


> *habría* es:1ª persona singular (yo) condicional
> 3ª persona singular (él/ella/usted) condicional
> 
> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:


----------



## Masood

Uf! Si hubiera sabido que el español era tan difícil, no lo aprendería.


----------



## Ynez

Masood said:


> Uf! Si hubiera sabido que el español era tan difícil, no lo aprendería.



¿No lo hubieras aprendido? 


Por cierto, si a vosotros como nativos de inglés os resulta más fácil decirlo siempre así:

Si hubiera sabido eso, no lo *habría* hecho


pues muy bien; siempre será correcto así en español, aunque en ocasiones no sea la versión más normal.


----------



## Masood

Ynez said:


> Por cierto, si a vosotros como nativos de inglés os resulta más fácil decirlo siempre así:
> 
> Si hubiera sabido eso, no lo *habría* hecho
> 
> 
> pues muy bien; siempre será correcto así en español, aunque en ocasiones no sea la versión más normal.


No sólo es fácil sino también es correcto, ¿verdad? (aunque, según parece, los nativos de español están en desacuerdos).

Mi comentario sobre hubiera/habría fue solamente una broma, siendo el tema de este thread.


----------



## pablomad

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Creo que ya he escrito una, en donde después de el "si" va el indicativo.



Te estoy pidiendo que me muestres un subjuntivo sin el "si" delante.


----------



## Ynez

Masood, pero en esa parte no hay desacuerdo: siempre es *correcto *con *habría*.

La cuestión es que en el *habla cotidiana* lo normal es *hubiera*, y algunos dicen que es incorrecto. Podemos ver en el diccionario que sí es *correcto*.


----------



## Masood

Ynez said:


> Masood, pero en esa parte no hay desacuerdo: siempre es *correcto *con *habría*.
> 
> La cuestión es que en el *habla cotidiana* lo normal es *hubiera*, y algunos dicen que es incorrecto. Podemos ver en el diccionario que sí es *correcto*.


Ah, vale, entendido.


----------



## pablomad

Ynez said:


> Masood, pero en esa parte no hay desacuerdo: siempre es *correcto *con *habría*.
> 
> La cuestión es que en el *habla cotidiana* lo normal es *hubiera*, y algunos dicen que es incorrecto. Podemos ver en el diccionario que sí es *correcto*.



Hay muchas incorrecciones locales. En el país vasco, por ejemplo, se usa siempre el condicional, erroneamente.
¿Qué diccionario dice que es correcto decir "si tendría tiempo hubiera ido"?


----------



## aztlaniano

Ynez said:


> Masood, pero en esa parte no hay desacuerdo: siempre es *correcto *con *habría*.
> 
> La cuestión es que en el *habla cotidiana* lo normal es *hubiera*, y algunos dicen que es incorrecto. Podemos ver en el diccionario que sí es *correcto*.


No es que sea "correcto"; la RAE, con sede en España, considera que el error es tan difundido entre los españoles que debe ser admisible en todo el mundo hispanohablante, al igual que el leísmo y por el mismo motivo.


----------



## mymy

Pues a mí lo que me ha sorprendido es leer que para algunos lo normal es decir "me hubiera o hubiese ...", para mí lo normal de toda la vida y lo que mejor me suena es "me habría gustado ir allí", "no lo habría estudiado" o "habría hecho esto o aquello si ..."


----------



## Ynez

aztlaniano said:


> No es que sea "correcto"; la RAE, con sede en España, considera que el error es tan difundido entre los españoles que debe ser admisible en todo el mundo hispanohablante, al igual que el leísmo y por el mismo motivo.




Por experiencia en otros temas iguales que este (hay muchos), los que dicen que para ellos lo normal es "habría", escriben al rato "hubiera" cuando no están analizando el tema. 


Una muestra de lo normal que es con "hubiera" es que hay quien no está seguro de que sea correcto con "habría":



> P: ¿Es correcto el uso del condicional en esta frase?: "Si alguna persona hubiera dudado, el tiempo se habría agotado y este hecho jamás se habría producido".
> 
> R: Sí, es correcto. Puede usar tanto el condicional compuesto (habría agotado) como el pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo (hubiera agotado) si el verbo que acompaña a la prótasis (parte condicional) está en pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo (hubiera dudado). Es válido también el empleo del condicional simple para hacer la acción más presente, más cercana en el tiempo: Si los miembros hubieran sabido de la reunión, estaría alguno aquí, pero como no ha venido nadie, creo que no fueron informados.



http://www.elcastellano.org/consultas.php?Tag=tiempo

Más páginas con la misma pregunta:

http://www.elcastellano.org/consultas.php?Tag=condicional


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Siempre he tenido la fuerte impresión de que reemplazamos el "habría" por el "hubiera/hubiese" cuando expresamos preferencia o voluntad, subjetividad:

Me habría gustado ir allá. —> _Al parecer, si yo hubiera ido, lo habría disfrutado._
Me hubiera gustado ir allá. —> _Quisiera haber ido allá en vez de quedarme aquí porque me parece un lugar muy agradable._

Saludos,


_[Momentos más tarde...]_

Por eso, estas me suenan así:
Por supuesto que me hubiera gustado ir allá._ —> Muy sincero._
A lo mejor me hubiera gustado ir allá._ —> Estoy aceptando la idea._

Por supuesto que me habría gustado ir allá._ —> Más diplomático que sincero._
A lo mejor me habría gustado ir allá._ —> No estoy muy convencido._

_[Otro rato después...]_

Creo que, así como el presente de subjuntivo sirve para indicar una acción que está por realizarse (futura), el imperfecto compuesto del subjuntivo (pluscuamperfecto) puede indicar a veces —cuando se usa en sentido relativo— una acción por realizarse entre el pasado y el ahora, en esos casos puede reemplazar al condicional compuesto (futuro perfecto del pasado) y añadir además un toque subjetivo.

Es decir, tanto el condicional perfecto (habría _+participio_) como el pluscuamperfecto del subjuntivo (hubiera _+participio_) se refieren a acciones del pasado no realizadas/registradas en relación con otra acción pasada.

(Por favor, recuerden que no estamos centrando el tema en el uso del subjuntivo después de "si").




			
				Nota de moderador said:
			
		

> As this thread has become so, so grammatical, I'll move it to GG


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

pablomad said:


> Te estoy pidiendo que me muestres un subjuntivo sin el "si" delante.



Pues no es que tenga que hacerlo, porque ya lo has hecho tú. El subjuntivo no es un tiempo que me guste explicar ni las reglas gramaticales son algo que me guste analizar.

Tal vez, de ho habérmelo pedido tan amablemente, no me hubiera molestado en escribir una frase con tantos subjuntivos sin un "si" delante.

Que Dios guarde a vuesa merced.


----------



## pablomad

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Pues no es que tenga que hacerlo, porque ya lo has hecho tú. El subjuntivo no es un tiempo que me guste explicar ni las reglas gramaticales son algo que me guste analizar.
> 
> Tal vez, de ho habérmelo pedido tan amablemente, no me hubiera molestado en escribir una frase con tantos subjuntivos sin un "si" delante.
> 
> Que Dios guarde a vuesa merced.



En ningún momento he pretendido no ser amable, perdoname si te lo ha parecido. Todo esto ha empezado por esta frase:

Normalmente decimos: me hubiera gustado ir allí.

Entonces la frase completa sería:
Si hubiera tenido tiempo, me hubiera gustado ir. ¿No?
O sería:
Si habría tenido tiempo, me hubiera gustado ir.
¿Sigues sosteniendo que es correcto?
Me gustaría que me lo explicaras.


----------



## Milton Sand

pablomad said:


> Si hubiera tenido tiempo, me hubiera gustado ir.
> Si habría tenido tiempo, me hubiera gustado ir.


No es la segunda oración la que tomamos por correcta sino la primera en reemplazo de "Si hubiera tenido tiempo, me habría gustado ir".

Por favor, recuerden que no estamos discutiendo el uso de condicional o subjuntivo después de "si". Haré un reporte a ver qué opinan los moderadores.

Saludos,


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

pablomad said:


> Entonces la frase completa sería:
> Si hubiera tenido tiempo, me hubiera gustado ir. ¿No?


Pero es que la frase por la que preguntaban no es ésa. Y, aunque lo fuera,  Ynez ya la ha explicado muy bien.


> Si habría tenido tiempo, me hubiera gustado ir.
> ¿Sigues sosteniendo que es correcto?



Nunca he tenido la frase que indicas por correcta, ni he sostenido tal cosa.

Una frase del tipo "me hubiera gustado ir allí", "cómo me hubiera gustado estar contigo" es una frase completa. Y correcta.


----------



## pablomad

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Una frase del tipo "me hubiera gustado ir allí", "cómo me hubiera gustado estar contigo" es una frase completa. Y correcta.



Ahora te entiendo, aunque me cuesta. No soy ningún especialista en gramática. Para mí, en la frase "me hubiera gustado ir allí" hay una parte implícita (no dicha), la primera parte, el "si...". Por eso mi comentario.
Seguramente estoy equivocado.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

pablomad said:


> Ahora te entiendo, aunque me cuesta. No soy ningún especialista en gramática.



Yo sí. Soy filólogo, aunque prefiero usar el lenguaje de la calle a usar una enrevesada explicación sólo entendible por filólogos.



> Para mí, en la frase "me hubiera gustado ir allí" hay una parte no dicha, la primera parte, el "si...". Por eso mi comentario.
> Seguramente estoy equivocado.


No tiene por qué haber una primera frase no dicha. Si alguien te cuenta lo bien que se lo ha pasado en Disneyland (un ejemplo), y lo mucho que se ha divertido tú puedes contestar perfectamente "me hubiera gustado estar allí con vosotros".


----------



## Ynez

pablomad said:


> Seguramente estoy equivocado.



pablomad, en el DPD dice que en el País Vasco las decís mal, así que si todavía no estás seguro de cómo se dicen, léete, por favor, las explicaciones de esta página:

www.rae.es --> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas --> si


No lo pongo aquí porque ese error no lo cometerían los estudiantes, y es mejor no confundirlos con ejemplos que supuestamente son erróneos.


----------

